# Favorite Restaurant in GA?



## The AmBASSaDEER

Name?
Kind of food?
Location?

Lemme have it!


----------



## BBQBOSS

I guess the place i enjoy going to the most is Swallow at the Hollow in Roswell.  Nice little cabin tucked away from the other junk in Roswell.  Great BBQ and even better music.  We always do the dinner and a show.  Get there at 9 to eat then listen to live music from 10-12.  They always have good Nashville (singers & song writers) talent there.  As a matter of fact we were going tonight but now are going out of town on a last minute thing. 

www.swallowatthehollow.com


----------



## ambush80

Prime rib from Highland Tap in Virginia Highlands.


----------



## buzzbaithead57

Buckner's by FAR...home cookin, best fried chicken ever, located in Jackson Ga


----------



## Paymaster

Provino's in Douglasville. Italian . Shrimp and Bay Scallops is my favorite thing on the menu.


----------



## Born2Trade

Vittles on South Cobb Drive in Smyrna  home cooking at a good price and large portions, Charlies Oyster King in downtown acworth for wings,oysters and fried shrimp


----------



## Born2Trade

Paymaster said:


> Provino's in Douglasville. Italian . Shrimp and Bay Scallops is my favorite thing on the menu.



We used to eat there FREE birthday suppers we dont live in that area anymore


----------



## Born2Trade

buzzbaithead57 said:


> Buckner's by FAR...home cookin, best fried chicken ever, located in Jackson Ga



That place sho nuff put a hurtin onya used to park at the truck stop and eat there when i used to drive a truck


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Copelands at Town Center


----------



## Doyle

Farmer's Market in Thomasville.  All-you-can-eat southern style.


----------



## Paymaster

Born2Trade said:


> We used to eat there FREE birthday suppers we dont live in that area anymore



My wife and I will be going on the 24th for our free birthday meal. We go there all the time and certainly never miss our birthday. (we have the same birthday)


----------



## pnome

Fogo De Chao in Buckhead.

they got to roll me outta that place.


----------



## BBQBOSS

buzzbaithead57 said:


> Buckner's by FAR...home cookin, best fried chicken ever, located in Jackson Ga



yeah that place is on point fo sho. 



pnome said:


> Fogo De Chao in Buckhead.
> 
> they got to roll me outta that place.



Been wanting to go there.  It has to be good.... pit roasted meat on a spit that they carve onto your plate upon request.  What could be wrong with that?!?!?


----------



## pnome

BBQBOSS said:


> Been wanting to go there.  It has to be good.... pit roasted meat on a spit that they carve onto your plate upon request.  What could be wrong with that?!?!?



Go for a lunch.   Same great food.  Much smaller bill.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Another place i love to go eat (but havent in many years) is The Bullock House in Warm Springs.  Talk about some good country cooking. 

The Dillard House is at the top of my list as well.


----------



## BBQBOSS

pnome said:


> Go for a lunch.   Same great food.  Much smaller bill.



Thanks for the tip. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## bigox911

LaGrotta
Italian
2367 Peachtree Rd


----------



## secondseason

Delila's Kitchen
home
slap ya momma good home cookin!  (never trust a skinny cook! )

If I'm to Lazy to cook...

Cajun Depot
Cajun Cuisine
Ellijay, Ga


----------



## golffreak

The Log Cabin
Fried and grilled seafood, outstanding steaks, and great burgers. There is not one bad item on the menu.
Hilton, GA


----------



## Hornet22

A small place I call Cafe' 356. They cook your food to order. The atmosphere is whatever your mood is when you order. There is a refreshing pool right next to the pool house/bar that you can wash away the rigors of a long day after the 40 hour grind. Then they grill, fry, broil, boil, bake, blacken or just anything your little heart desires; and they do it on your schedule. The bottle is never empty, the company is top notch and you don't even have to drive home when you get through.The head chef is fifty,fat, bald and broke but really enjoys his creations. Oh, and the head waitress just happens to be one "HAWT W.O.W"...........


----------



## plottman25

Speedburger in Jasper


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

6 Ft. Under
Seafood
Atlanta (Oakland Cemetary)


----------



## Arrow3

Raferty's of Athens....

A little bit of everything but I love their "hot fingers" in blue cheese....


----------



## Tugboat1

pnome said:


> Go for a lunch.   Same great food.  Much smaller bill.



Try Carne de Espeto off of Delk Rd. in Marietta. Blue collar version of the same concept. All you can eat but you have to walk up to the spit to refill your plate. Brazilian friend turned me on to it. Great roasted meats and very affordable.


----------



## secondseason

plottman25 said:


> Speedburger in Jasper



I love their steak sandwich


----------



## Debin

kURT AND VRNEYS DULUTH Ga
 Great authentic German food. I have been to Germany many times and the food here is just like Munich. It has an awsome atmosphere, great food, cold hefeweizen, and reasonable prices. One of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Milkman

Runway in Baldwin Ga, Friday and Sat nite seafood and misc buffet........ Sunday lunch country buffet


----------



## Nicodemus

As good as I love fish, I reckon I`ll say Blackbeards. We sure end up there most of the time.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Nuevo Laredo Cantina
1495 Chattahoochee Ave.
Atlanta, GA
Mexican Cafe


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Nicodemus said:


> As good as I love fish, I reckon I`ll say Blackbeards. We sure end up there most of the time.



The one on Jekyll??? if so....it is great!


----------



## Resica

My favorite restaurant in Georgia is actually in  the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, go figure.


----------



## Nicodemus

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> The one on Jekyll??? if so....it is great!



Oops, meant to add, in Albany Georgia. They specialize in seafood.


----------



## maker4life

Seminole Wind , Cairo , country buffet 
Homecoming , Thomasville , seafood , all you can eat catfish !


----------



## whitetailfreak

tie between jolly roger seafood in ellijay, and ruth's chris steak house


----------



## jleepeters

Pauls on the river in Helen has an awesome grilled prime rib. 

A lil place tucked back in the woods at the dead end of a road in buckhead(not atl) has some of the best catfish I ever ate. Its called Bonners


----------



## DBM78

Henry's Louisiana Grill
Downtown Acworth GA
Cajun/Creole

http://www.chefhenrys.com/henrys/index.html


----------



## shea900

buzzbaithead57 said:


> Buckner's by FAR...home cookin, best fried chicken ever, located in Jackson Ga



Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Gun Guru

Oops!


----------



## sinclair1

jleepeters said:


> Pauls on the river in Helen has an awesome grilled prime rib.
> 
> A lil place tucked back in the woods at the dead end of a road in buckhead(not atl) has some of the best catfish I ever ate. Its called Bonners


I have tried Pauls...it was good


----------



## Unicoidawg

Paul's is very good....... Too expensive though....


Deer Lodge, Hiawassee Ga is my FAV..... mmmmm good stuff

Alos LOVE me some Ma Gooch's in Cleveland.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jleepeters said:


> Pauls on the river in Helen has an awesome grilled prime rib.
> 
> A lil place tucked back in the woods at the dead end of a road in buckhead(not atl) has some of the best catfish I ever ate. Its called Bonners





sinclair1 said:


> I have tried Pauls...it was good





X 2 on Pauls, seafood is freshly delivered daily, and the only reason my wife and I visit Helen.


----------



## JustUs4All

Rheinhart's in Augusta, either location -- Great place with a good and inexpensive fried shrimp lunch special.

Neal's Bar-B-Que in Harlem -- Not the best Q in the state, but the one I grew up on.  Good fried catfish on Friday and Saturday nights too.  You can find me there nearly every Friday evening.


----------



## Juiceb23

Moogies in Toccoa has one of the best burgers I've ever eaten.  The sell all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Places to eat*

1-The Shell House in Savannah Ga. (sea food)
2-Benton Lee,s  in Uvalda Ga. (Big Steak)
3-Hunters Pub above Columbus Ga.(Fillet and Lobster)


----------



## modern_yeoman

pnome said:


> Fogo De Chao in Buckhead.
> 
> they got to roll me outta that place.



Hands down.....


----------



## flint river nut

*Japanese Steak House*

Any good Japanese Steak House.....with a lot of grilled scallops and dinner platter full of fried rice.  I sit there and eat until I am miserable.


----------



## david w.

The garden patch
Barnesville,Ga
They have almost everything.


----------



## aa136

buzzbaithead57 said:


> Buckner's by FAR...home cookin, best fried chicken ever, located in Jackson Ga



x2x2


----------



## chewy32

Id have to say waffle house is perdy good. But she aint alwayse good to ya need to plan ahead ifin your goin hunting right afters.


----------



## Keith48

Pappasito's Cantina
Smyrna
Mexican

And it ain't even close. We make a 1.5 hour drive occasionally just to go there. If you've seen me, you know that I have an understanding and appreciation for food. My handle here in the early days was BigGuyHunter and it was true!


----------



## Keith48

JustUs4All said:


> Neal's Bar-B-Que in Harlem -- Not the best Q in the state, but the one I grew up on.  Good fried catfish on Friday and Saturday nights too.  You can find me there nearly every Friday evening.



Someone else who knows about Neal's! 

They are some of the best BBQ out there and you are right about the catfish, too. My family is from Harlem on my dad's side.


----------



## bird dog

Gumbeaux for cajin in down town Douglasville
Crab Shak on Tybee  Island


----------



## KULL NUTHIN'

Colemans Lake,Midville great filet's seafood and party!!!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

JustUs4All said:


> Neal's Bar-B-Que in Harlem -- Not the best Q in the state, but the one I grew up on.  Good fried catfish on Friday and Saturday nights too.  You can find me there nearly every Friday evening.



Did Neal's move from its old location in Thomson on Hwy 278?

There is a thread up on hash now, and now that I think about it, they had some of the better hash I've eaten (though I prefer brunswick stew).

Crossroads down in Glascock is worth the drive most times.


----------



## JustUs4All

Neal's in Thomson is still where it has always been.  There is another Neal's on US-78 between Dearing and Sawdust just inside the McDuffie Co.  The BBQ and hash at both places is nearly identical.  I think the businesses were started by cousins.


----------



## buzzbaithead57

Buckners wins lol...me and shoalbass get well over our moneys worth every time.  We couldve saved the lives of a many of chickens if we had any self control at all!

More chicken?...yes mam jst keep em comin!


----------



## Swamp Angel

Without a shadow of a doubt, Gumbeaux's in Douglasville. It's the best cajun food outside da greht steht of Louisiana, an' if it was IN da greht steht of Louisiana it would still be wunna da bes' tree places to eat in dat steht also too!


----------



## Born2Trade

bird dog said:


> Gumbeaux for cajin in down town Douglasville
> Crab Shak on Tybee  Island



Gumbeaux is very good cajun food


----------



## shea900

david13 said:


> The garden patch
> Barnesville,Ga
> They have almost everything.



I ate there a couple weeks ago. It was pretty darn good.


----------



## plottman25

secondseason said:


> I love their steak sandwich



my regular
2 hot ham and cheese, 1footlong hotdog with slaw, chilie and onions, large chilie cheese fry and a large sweet tea. mmmmm mmmmmm


----------



## Big Doe Down

Hunter's Pub. Filet Mignon. Hamilton area.


----------



## chainshaw

Carver's Country Kitchen
1118 WEST MARIETTA STREET NW
ATLANTA, GA 30318

http://www.carverscountrykitchen.com/

Bust into a piece of their Banana Cream Pie on a Chocolate Chip Cookie crust.


----------



## moodman

Applachian Grill Cartersville ga


----------



## Sterlo58

Unicoidawg said:


> Deer Lodge, Hiawassee Ga is my FAV..... mmmmm good stuff
> 
> Alos LOVE me some Ma Gooch's in Cleveland.....



agreed....


----------



## Crooked Stick

*Milledgeville, GA*

The Brick. Hands down.

And I dare anyone to find a better place. Great atmosphere. I helped them open it in 1993!


----------



## Cottontail

Old House in Statham Ga. Good Buffet and menu to. They open at 5 and close at 2 closed on Sunday. Oh yea if you want the peach cobbler or banana pudding you better be there before 12........


----------



## state159

Blueberry Inn in Alma, GA, serving steaks and seafood, plus more. A bit pricey at $25-$30 per head but well worth it on occasion.


----------



## lagrangedave

Fried lobster at Hunter's Pub, Primerib and Keylime pie at Houstons on Peachtree. You gotta love pie with walnuts in the crust


----------



## Alaska

Sharky's 
Calhoun
Wings and seafood 

Cant speak for the seafood yet cause I cant help but get the wings!!
Fairly priced too


----------



## clw3

chainshaw said:


> Carver's Country Kitchen
> 1118 WEST MARIETTA STREET NW
> ATLANTA, GA 30318
> 
> http://www.carverscountrykitchen.com/
> 
> Bust into a piece of their Banana Cream Pie on a Chocolate Chip Cookie crust.




Man! I haven't been down there in years. Sharon and Robert really have a good thing there. I wondered if they were still open. That's real home cookin' y'all!


----------



## Born2Trade

Sterlo58 said:


> agreed....



Ma gooches in cleveland ,ate there once would never go back me and the wife had 2eggs bacon toast and hasbrowns coffee and water with tip 20 bux and they were  out of grits ,GLENDA PLACE is good in cleveland on 129


----------



## Unicoidawg

Born2Trade said:


> Ma gooches in cleveland ,ate there once would never go back me and the wife had 2eggs bacon toast and hasbrowns coffee and water with tip 20 bux and they were  out of grits ,GLENDA PLACE is good in cleveland on 129



You have not ate there lately huh???? Glenda's is WAY more $$$$ than Ma Gooch's....... I live here, eat at both a good bit trust me on that one......... Ma Gooch's serves some breakfast items whenever you like, but if you ask for grits after traditional breakfast hours they don't have them, never have. Also you must have left a $7-8 tip. That is pretty much the same breakfast me and the wife get 2 or 3 times a week and our bill never goes over $15 tip included.......


----------



## lilburnjoe

Smith House in Dahlonega has great country food on the high end. The Wagonwheel too for the budget minded. It's been years since I've eaten there, but it was good food.

Stingray's on Tybee for awesome fresh seafood.

Where There's Smoke BBQ in Mansfield. Best Brunswick stew I've eaten.


----------



## rex upshaw

Nicodemus said:


> As good as I love fish, I reckon I`ll say Blackbeards. We sure end up there most of the time.



surprised you didn't say "nuthin' fancy".  that'd be my pick in sw ga.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

How bout 

Willies Weenie Wagon (sp)
in Brunswick

Awesome PokeChope Sandwich


----------



## Jranger

Anyone been to Doug's place in Emerson? I think that's the name. Buddy of mine said I had to try the food, and the scenery was nice too...


----------



## 2011GADawg

Albany, Ga
For Breakfast: Pearly's on slappy blvd 
For Lunch and Supper: Riverfront Bbq on broad ave


----------



## BigBoar

I have to agree... Deer Lodge steaks hang over the plate... and Ma Goochs is pretty close to mommas.


----------



## Oldstick

Yoder's Deitsch Haus, the Mennonite restaurant near Montezuma.

Meat and veggies straight off the farm to the table plus real homemade desserts and baked goods.

Also second the vote someone made for the Bullock House in Warm Springs.  Buckner's too.


----------



## kracker

Juiceb23 said:


> Moogies in Toccoa has one of the best burgers I've ever eaten.  The sell all kinds of good stuff.


I eat there about twice a month, good food and a lot of it. Try their fried bologna sandwich sometime.

I guess Gumlog  BBQ is my favorite, just because I live close by and have known the family all my life.


----------



## jglenn

Provino's   in Snellville


----------



## <--TJ-->

I'm a little late on this but BACKWOOD'S in Tallapoosa has the best melt in yo mouth steaks ever cooked. I cant even come close to grillin one like theirs. It takes alot for a man to swallow his pride and say that.    Oh yeah, I later found out the cook is a female!!
My hat's off to her.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

capital grill, chops, and bones in buckhead (steaks), south city kitchen (contemporary southern) in midtown atl, canoe in vinings (american, some seafood), henderson's in covington (fried catfish), fresh air bbq in jackson (bbq), flipburger in atlanta (burgers)...


----------



## Old Coach

Oinker's BBQ 1 mile south of Clayton on 441.

Coach


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

chainshaw said:


> Carver's Country Kitchen
> 1118 WEST MARIETTA STREET NW
> ATLANTA, GA 30318
> 
> http://www.carverscountrykitchen.com/
> 
> Bust into a piece of their Banana Cream Pie on a Chocolate Chip Cookie crust.


oooh... Love Carvers!  Went there a bunch in college but haven't been since then...


----------



## bnew17

Minute Grill in Dublin,,,nothing fancy just fried hamburgers and the best french fries you ever ate. No other place like it, that ive ever seen or heard of. Thats why its the best.


----------



## jimboknows

Bacchanalia in Atlanta...fixed price (which is very high) and then you pick something from appetizer page, something from main page and something from dessert page.  If you want to dress up and have some of the best tasting food in america...try this for a special occaision  www.starprovisions.com/


----------



## puddle jumper

DBM78 said:


> Henry's Louisiana Grill
> Downtown Acworth GA
> Cajun/Creole
> 
> http://www.chefhenrys.com/henrys/index.html



Great place to,,,

My top has to be Pearls "Eligant Pelican" in Savanna,
great seafood,,,

PJ


----------



## SowGreen

Keith48 said:


> Pappasito's Cantina
> Smyrna
> Mexican
> 
> And it ain't even close. We make a 1.5 hour drive occasionally just to go there. If you've seen me, you know that I have an understanding and appreciation for food. My handle here in the early days was BigGuyHunter and it was true!



Pappasito's can sure enough cook up some Mexican/Southwestern delights. Good call man.


----------



## SowGreen

Jranger said:


> Anyone been to Doug's place in Emerson? I think that's the name. Buddy of mine said I had to try the food, and the scenery was nice too...



Scenery is very nice and the food is good too.


----------



## Turaffe

We have two places that we love.  It just depends on what we are in the mood for.  One is Carrabas in Athens, italian food and a little on the expensive side.  The other place is The Red Minnow in Elberton.  They have great country cooking and also serve lots of fish and it's buffet.  Our favorite thing there though, has got to be the frawg legs.  mmmmm good!!!!


----------



## Hoyt804

I love some Neals BBQ just outside of Harlem!


----------



## childers

Jranger said:


> Anyone been to Doug's place in Emerson? I think that's the name. Buddy of mine said I had to try the food, and the scenery was nice too...



which one??  dougs place "jr"  or the original that is next to emerson police department?  cuz they are awesome! love the chicken and dumplings with actual real blackberry cobbler!! i love teds montana grill.  and big shanty smoke house in kennesaw and spiced right rib house in downtown roswell


----------



## mgdisco

#1  Lobster Bar at Chops in Buckhead (Tempura fried lobster tail)
#2  Camptons in Monroe  (fried Chicken) or (Brunswick Stew)


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

The bullock house in warm spRings ga.  Down home southern cooking at its finest.   Awesome fried green tomatoes!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

buzzbaithead57 said:


> buckners wins lol...me and shoalbass get well over our moneys worth every time.  We couldve saved the lives of a many of chickens if we had any self control at all!
> 
> More chicken?...yes mam jst keep em comin!



that place is good.  We made those tables over there. They were tough!


----------



## BBQBOSS

BBQBOSS said:


> Another place i love to go eat (but havent in many years) is The Bullock House in Warm Springs.  Talk about some good country cooking.
> 
> The Dillard House is at the top of my list as well.





BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> The bullock house in warm spRings ga.  Down home southern cooking at its finest.   Awesome fried green tomatoes!



I know you right!  If that is you in your avatar, i think we should get together and go put a hurtin on'em one day!  

They may kick us out.


----------



## ryano

Big Doe Down said:


> Hunter's Pub. Filet Mignon. Hamilton area.



Best steak I have ever eaten................anywhere!   Love that fried lobster too!


----------



## ryano

secondseason said:


> Delila's Kitchen
> home
> slap ya momma good home cookin!  (never trust a skinny cook! )
> 
> If I'm to Lazy to cook...
> 
> Cajun Depot
> Cajun Cuisine
> Ellijay, Ga



Cajun Depot is awesome!     while hunting Dawson Forest for dove this weekend, I discovered Fuego cantina up at Big Canoe...........best mexican food this side of Cozumel that I have ever had. YUMMY!


----------



## fishhunter1971

Danny D`s in Mora the best steak ever and he makes his own sauce plus a hot blonde to bring your steak that hangs off the plate


----------



## ABBYS DAD

Fresh Air BBQ in Jackson
Marietta Diner in Marietta


----------



## JWF III

Campton's in Monroe area-agree
Crab Shack on Tybee- agree
Fresh Air in Jackson- alright, I'll agree
Bonner's in Buckhead- I've heard rave reviews about it, from many people, I just have taken the time to get over there.

Where There's Smoke- Don't know about that one. I wasn't terribly impressed. 

The Gratis Store (only store in Gratis) has a dang good breakfast and lunch menu
Holcomb's BBQ in White Plains
The Breakfast House on Tybee Island- they do breakfast
Stalvey's in Covington is pretty dang good
And Henderson's (Covington) has got some dang good catfish, the rest is not too impressive, but man is that catfish good.

And I can't remember the name, but it's a buffet restaurant near Seminole State Park (head north from the 4-way stop). I don't know if it was that good, or I was just that hungry. (Daylight to dark, in a boat, does have that effect on me.) But I'll go back again.

Wyman


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Bulloch house. Warm springs ga.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter

For some good ol country cookin.....definitely The Dillard House in Dillard and Buckners in Jackson.....There is nowhere in the state that can compare!  

If meat is what you're looking for ......go to Fogo de Chao....spend the money , it will be well worth it......go for lunch ....it is a little cheaper

Also there is  this little gas station/deer cooler/restaurant just outside of albany on the way to Chickasawhatchee wma that has some unbelievable vittles .....dont miss this stop for lunch when ur down that way!

Ok Im hungry now....gotta go


----------



## tjl1388

Kevin Rathburns Steakhouse in Atlanta.  You don't mind paying $150 for two people to eat...it's that good.


Best place I can afford.  Fresh Air BBQ in Jackson.

I miss both places bad now that I reside in Florida.


----------



## rutandstrut

Crystal River Seafood Valdosta, Ga. Very Good Seafood...only complaint was they didn't have Guava Jelly for the Hushpuppies! That is how a lot of people in the "Big Bend" Area of Florida eat 'em!

Paul's on the River Grilled Prime Rib is Excellent! I always like going to Helen, Ga. and Unicoi State Park!


----------



## rutandstrut

tjl1388 said:


> Kevin Rathburns Steakhouse in Atlanta.  You don't mind paying $150 for two people to eat...it's that good.
> 
> Best place I can afford.  Fresh Air BBQ in Jackson.
> 
> I miss both places bad now that I reside in Florida.




Try the Charlie's Steak House on Orange Blossom Trail in Orlando! It is normally rated as one of the top 5 in the Country! And it is less than half that much for two...If you go on your B-Day you get $25 off of your Meal! Great Aged Steaks!


----------



## DeWalt

rutandstrut said:


> Try the Charlie's Steak House on Orange Blossom Trail in Orlando! It is normally rated as one of the top 5 in the Country! And it is less than half that much for two...If you go on your B-Day you get $25 off of your Meal! Great Aged Steaks!



Great food last time I was there, about 23 years ago.
Took my daughter there for her 18th Birthday....


----------



## Oldstick

rutandstrut said:


> Crystal River Seafood Valdosta, Ga. Very Good Seafood...only complaint was they didn't have Guava Jelly for the Hushpuppies! That is how a lot of people in the "Big Bend" Area of Florida eat 'em!
> 
> Paul's on the River Grilled Prime Rib is Excellent! I always like going to Helen, Ga. and Unicoi State Park!



+1 on the Crystal River.


----------



## tjl1388

rutandstrut said:


> Try the Charlie's Steak House on Orange Blossom Trail in Orlando! It is normally rated as one of the top 5 in the Country! And it is less than half that much for two...If you go on your B-Day you get $25 off of your Meal! Great Aged Steaks!



Thank You Tim, I'll give that a try.


----------



## rutandstrut

tjl1388 said:


> Thank You Tim, I'll give that a try.



Very Good Aged Steaks, Fantastic Service and you won't leave Hungry! Great Salad Bar with Homemade Onion Soup and Fresh Baked Bread all you care to eat! If you are still Hungry they have some Desserts that will do the trick! I have personally never made it that far! I am through after the Steak, Sweet Potatoe, Salad Bar, Onion Soup and Fresh Bread and Butter all washed down with Sea Tea!


----------



## maker4life

Never had the Crystal River in Valdosta but it's part of the small chain out of Tallahassee and their's is right on time !!!!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

bbqboss said:


> i know you right!  If that is you in your avatar, i think we should get together and go put a hurtin on'em one day!
> 
> They may kick us out.



yeah thats me in the avatar. Im usually miserable when i leave that place. Those desserts look awesome, but i never have room for them.


----------



## Shane Dockery

DBM78 said:


> Henry's Louisiana Grill
> Downtown Acworth GA
> Cajun/Creole
> 
> http://www.chefhenrys.com/henrys/index.html



x1000!

Ole chef henry know's his stuff


----------



## DBM78

Shane Dockery said:


> x1000!
> 
> Ole chef henry know's his stuff



Yeah he's the real deal from NO and a character at that. I really enjoy eating there always fresh nothing premade like salads and stuff. Chef Henry walks the dine room making sure everything is good and talks to all the guests. Its a cool restaurant. Look out for the crawfish boils up there when they are in season.


----------



## Oldstick

maker4life said:


> Never had the Crystal River in Valdosta but it's part of the small chain out of Tallahassee and their's is right on time !!!!



Actually, it was the Crystal River in Cairo (where my parents reside) that we went to.  I figured it was so good they must be all good.


----------



## childers

DBM78 said:


> Yeah he's the real deal from NO and a character at that. I really enjoy eating there always fresh nothing premade like salads and stuff. Chef Henry walks the dine room making sure everything is good and talks to all the guests. Its a cool restaurant. Look out for the crawfish boils up there when they are in season.




oh yeah! i live 15 minutes away! that place is GOOD!!!

and the Old Mill right across the train tracks!


----------



## sportingarms

Polly's Corner Cafe in Macon.  Specifically, 6351 Zebulon Rd, Macon, GA, 31220

I LOVE their catfish, steaks are great as well.

(You didn't ask, but my favorite restaurant in Florida is Clark's Fish Camp.  http://www.clarksfishcamp.com/  can you tell I have a thing for catfish?)


----------



## Oldstick

sportingarms said:


> Polly's Corner Cafe in Macon.  Specifically, 6351 Zebulon Rd, Macon, GA, 31220
> 
> I LOVE their catfish, steaks are great as well.



If it is the place I am thinking of, yes that is a great place.  I had a terrific seafood platter.

A couple of my relatives was staying at a motel near there and they decided to get takeout platters.  They somehow had run out of plastic utensils so they GAVE them regular utensils and said don't worry about returning them.  They washed them up and did anyway the next day.


----------



## stick-n-string

Hancock Head Hunter said:


> Also there is  this little gas station/deer cooler/restaurant just outside of albany on the way to Chickasawhatchee wma that has some unbelievable vittles .....dont miss this stop for lunch when ur down that way!



its called Abbotts and it truly is some good food!!


----------



## WickedKwik

35 Whelen said:


> Nuevo Laredo Cantina
> 1495 Chattahoochee Ave.
> Atlanta, GA
> Mexican Cafe



THIS


----------



## serving1Lord

Ate at the Green Manor in Union City today. Outstanding country cooking, buffet style. 6400 Westbrook Ave. Union City, Ga.


----------



## aa136

Ate at Fresh Air the other day. It had been a while. It was good, it seems to be very consistant in taste everytime I go compared to alot of other places


----------



## Nicodemus

stick-n-string said:


> its called Abbotts and it truly is some good food!!





Yes, it is!! And the old black Lady behind the counter. Ya`ll leave her alone, she likes me better than she does ya`ll. Calls me jawja powa. I was eatin` dinner there one day, and mentioned how good I liked turnips and cornbread.  She came around the counter a few minutes later with a big ol bowl and set it down beside my plate. She had put a big piece of cornbread in the bowl, and then filled it slam full of turnips and potlikker. 

I don`t care if I just stop in there for a cokoler, I make sure to go back there and say howdy to her.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Nuevo Laredo - Mexican-  Atlanta
Carvers - Country -  Atlanta
Foxx Bros BBQ - Atlanta

Don't judge them by their looks


----------



## ted 88

Tie between Colemans Lake in Midville, and Tumpys in East Dublin. Awesome shrimp at both places! I also frequent Little Tokyo in Milledgeville.


----------



## tjl1388

sportingarms said:


> (You didn't ask, but my favorite restaurant in Florida is Clark's Fish Camp.  http://www.clarksfishcamp.com/  can you tell I have a thing for catfish?)




Grew up eating and putting my boat in here as a high schooler.  My parents still live 5mins away from there.

Best conch fritters short of the keys and their alligator tail is off the charts as well.




1lineman said:


> Nuevo Laredo - Mexican-  Atlanta



Ate there once a week when I worked for City of Atlanta..

That place will but a SERIOUS hurting on you.


----------



## Cuzun

A couple of places i enjoyed while in the Atlanta area were Pappadeaux (Marietta) and Ray's On The River (Atlanta). I ate seafood at both places and was fat and happy when i left.

Johnny


----------



## Y.T.

35 Whelen said:


> Nuevo Laredo Cantina
> 1495 Chattahoochee Ave.
> Atlanta, GA
> Mexican Cafe



Talk about on point... that place rocks!


----------



## Y.T.

Lamb chops at Rathbuns are off the chart!

Beef ribs at Rolling Bones in Atlanta are some of the best I've had anywhere.

Seafood burrito at La Parilla is great for lunch.

Anything at Muss & Turners...flat out.

I think I saw someone mention Bleackbeard's....that place is a must go!

The Crab Shack on Tybee is classic.

Eclipse di Luna on Miami Circle has unbelievable food...small plates, too. 

All of these get my vote.


----------



## Y.T.

Cuzun said:


> A couple of places i enjoyed while in the Atlanta area were Pappadeaux (Marietta) and Ray's On The River (Atlanta). I ate seafood at both places and was fat and happy when i left.
> 
> Johnny



Pappadeux's had a sister restaurant in Marietta...I forget the name though...they had an all-you-can-eat lobster dinner for $35 per head...can you say fat-and-happy?


----------



## Citiboy287

AJ's Tybee Island  Beats Crabshack Hands down   Best Scallops I have ever had


----------



## Y.T.

Never been...but will be down in that neck of the woods come Nov. and will have to check it out...

thanks!


----------



## puddle jumper

Alaska said:


> Sharky's
> Calhoun
> Wings and seafood
> 
> Cant speak for the seafood yet cause I cant help but get the wings!!
> Fairly priced too



X2,
 They have started selling BBQ in there now,,,I saw the smoker outside of the back door and had to give it a try,,,,and I got to tell you guys, I think they are the best ribs I have had outside of my own smoker, Got to try there pulled pork next,,,Kills Dubb's BBQ up the street...

Give it a try ...
PJ


----------



## NickDeer

bump


----------



## dang

Dear lord talk about a revival! I just read through this whole thread…enjoyed it.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Wonder how many of these places made it thru covid shutdowns? Hate that so many places still have no dine-in anymore including fast food places and buffets are hard to find now at all.
This old thread makes me miss Bobby & Junes on 14th st in Atlanta. They shut down years ago. But man, they had it all. From good bbq smoked right there in house, to all day breakfasts, to some of the best southern cooked veggies to ever cross your lips. That was a 3 or 4 day in a row trip for some of us at lunch. Menu that everyone could find their liking to.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Man what a thread.


----------



## Nicodemus

Blackbeard`s in Albany is still open, but it`s now hit or miss. They have good days and bad days, and service is starting to lag. The pickles, sliced onions, and captains wafers that always came with the seafood orders as a compliment  now cost $2.50.


----------



## dang

gadeerwoman said:


> Wonder how many of these places made it thru covid shutdowns? Hate that so many places still have no dine-in anymore including fast food places and buffets are hard to find now at all.
> This old thread makes me miss Bobby & Junes on 14th st in Atlanta. They shut down years ago. But man, they had it all. From good bbq smoked right there in house, to all day breakfasts, to some of the best southern cooked veggies to ever cross your lips. That was a 3 or 4 day in a row trip for some of us at lunch. Menu that everyone could find their liking to.


Yeah ...i was thinking the same thing reading it. I know this is 12 years old now, but for anyone that chimed in and is still around, i'd love to know if the place you mentioned is still open, and still 'good as it once was' ...this is a nice thread to search through when goin new places. I dropped a few of the suggestions in a notepad on my phone.


----------



## Gator89

For Mexican my GA favorite was La Parilla in Peachtree Corners.

For fried chicken it is Blakely Chicken.

For pizza & Greek or Caeser Salads , Vintage Pizza in Chamblee.

The Mad Italian for Italian and cheese-steak sammiches in Chamblee also.

Southbound in Chamblee for a variety of different items.


----------



## Shane Dockery

dang said:


> Yeah ...i was thinking the same thing reading it. I know this is 12 years old now, but for anyone that chimed in and is still around, i'd love to know if the place you mentioned is still open, and still 'good as it once was' ...this is a nice thread to search through when goin new places. I dropped a few of the suggestions in a notepad on my phone.



Nuevo Laredo's in Atlanta and Henry's in Acworth are still kicking and still as good as ever.  Nuevo Laredo is the only reason I venture inside the perimeter.


----------



## Gator89

Shane Dockery said:


> Nuevo Laredo's in Atlanta and Henry's in Acworth are still kicking and still as good as ever.  Nuevo Laredo is the only reason I venture inside the perimeter.



Definitely put Henry's on the list.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Gator89 said:


> Definitely put Henry's on the list.



Definitely do so.  Not the cheapest joint around, but great food.  Oh, and I do not care what day of the week it is, reserve a table through their website.  That place stays busy.  If you were to show up on a Fri-Sat without, be prepared to wait a long while.


----------



## mark-7mag

Nan in Atlanta. It’s an upscale Thai restaurant 
https://www.nanfinedining.com/


----------



## jrickman

The Dillard House has to win this contest every time. If it were not way off in the hills, it would already have established itself as the worlds 3rd largest economy.


----------



## mark-7mag

jrickman said:


> The Dillard House has to win this contest every time. If it were not way off in the hills, it would already have established itself as the worlds 3rd largest economy.


I heard it was still on far


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Bare Bones in Buford need to be added to the list specially on Sunday for prime rib. Sides like onion rings & fried okra are extra special too


----------



## NCHillbilly

jrickman said:


> The Dillard House has to win this contest every time. If it were not way off in the hills, it would already have established itself as the worlds 3rd largest economy.


I ate there once, and wasn't all that impressed to be honest. It reminded me of Po Folks or Cracker Barrel. OK food, but nothing special. Plus, there was a big long hair in my peach cobbler.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Bare Bones in Buford need to be added to the list specially on Sunday for prime rib. Sides like onion rings & fried okra are extra special too



Yep, BareBones is my current favorite eating spot.  Somewhat pricey to just go and eat, so we do special occassions.


----------



## JustUs4All

I like Reinhart's in the Augusta area and prefer the one in Evans.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Runway in Baldwin Ga, Friday and Sat nite seafood and misc buffet........ Sunday lunch country buffet



Sadly, This restaurant closed several years ago. 
North Ga really needs a comparable replacement.


----------



## DannyW

Milkman said:


> Sadly, This restaurant closed several years ago.
> North Ga really needs a comparable replacement.



My all-time favorite seafood buffet. And apparently everyone else's, based on the crowds on Friday and Saturday night.

Last time I went was in 2011 or 2012. Drove up to an empty lot and dark building. Hadn't got the word and didn't call before I left...long drive for nothing.

Anyone know why they closed the doors? Certainly not from a lack of business.


----------



## KDarsey

NCHillbilly said:


> I ate there once, and wasn't all that impressed to be honest. It reminded me of Po Folks or Cracker Barrel. OK food, but nothing special. Plus, there was a big long hair in my peach cobbler.



The Dillard is no longer what it used to be. It's overrated, overpriced canned food. It's funny how all the tourists keep bragging on it & keep it going.
They ain't never ate at Grannies table.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Scott's Diner in Gibson Ga.  Best hamburger steak n mushroom,onion,pepper gravy, mashed taters, fried okra and home made Mennonite baked desserts !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KDarsey said:


> The Dillard is no longer what it used to be. It's overrated, overpriced canned food. It's funny how all the tourists keep bragging on it & keep it going.
> They ain't never ate at Grannies table.




Haven't eaten there in a few years, but yes, it was mediocre at best.  Asked if I enjoyed the meal, I honestly answered, No.  They gave me the "local" rate, bout $5 cheaper.


----------



## Milkman

DannyW said:


> My all-time favorite seafood buffet. And apparently everyone else's, based on the crowds on Friday and Saturday night.
> 
> Last time I went was in 2011 or 2012. Drove up to an empty lot and dark building. Hadn't got the word and didn't call before I left...long drive for nothing.
> 
> Anyone know why they closed the doors? Certainly not from a lack of business.



I agree. I bet that customer base still exists and would support a similar business.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Forsyth has the best Dairy Queen I've ever been to. Locally owned, clean, and good onion rings!


----------



## NMH5050

Jasper County Wing Shack in Monticello is up there for me when I'm at the farm. The square in Monticello also has a bunch of really nice places. Great town.


----------



## leroy

Skippers fish camp in Darien


----------



## hawkeye123

Ate at Dillard house prolly 50 times ..went last year for 1st time in 15 yrs..has gone way down hill..lived 7 mins from Buckners for 7yrs now..never been there..hard to beat my garden & home cooking either here or my mother n laws ..hear its way overpriced so I'll prolly just stay at home..Grits in Forsyth is good..like Paul's in Helen..Southern Soul in St Simons & Ga BBQ Co. In Williamson..like Skippers in Darien


----------



## dang

Not in GA but I love Oskars cafe in Dadeville, AL. Always stop there on the way back from lake Martin


----------



## antharper

We don’t eat out much now days but me and my wife enjoy Tim’s Lighthouse in Milner Ga . Country and seafood buffet


----------



## Doug B.

NCHillbilly said:


> I ate there once, and wasn't all that impressed to be honest. It reminded me of Po Folks or Cracker Barrel. OK food, but nothing special. Plus, there was a big long hair in my peach cobbler.


I live about two miles from the Dillard House. The only time we eat there is when friends from out of town come and wants to eat there.  That is definitely not my choice to go there ever. 

But you can get full as a tick there cause they will bring out the food.  

Just up the road in Dillard is a restaurant called The Cupboard Cafe. It is really good. Just south of it a couple hundred yards is The Valley Cafe.  It's really good too. Across the road from it is La Cabana mexican restaurant that is awesome!


----------



## DannyW

Doug B. said:


> I live about two miles from the Dillard House. The only time we eat there is when friends from out of town come and wants to eat there.  That is definitely not my choice to go there ever.
> 
> But you can get full as a tick there cause they will bring out the food.
> 
> Just up the road in Dillard is a restaurant called The Cupboard Cafe. It is really good. Just south of it a couple hundred yards is The Valley Cafe.  It's really good too. Across the road from it is La Cabana mexican restaurant that is awesome!



Have not eaten at Dillard House but maybe once or twice since they moved to the location they are at now in the 1990's (?). So I can't comment on it except to say back then it was good...real good. Same for LaPrades back in the 70's and 80's. 

The old hotel on main street used to put an awesome spread for Sunday lunch but it too has been closed for years. Kinda sad, the places in that area of the state that I really liked (LaPrades, Clayton Hotel and Runway) are history. And it sounds like Dillard House has gone downhill too.

Used to get a solid breakfast at the Clayton Cafe on main street but the last time I was there they had changed it to a yuppie place. I won't be back.

I've eaten many times at the Cupboard Cafe. It's good but hardly a place that I would drive very far to get to.


----------



## NCHillbilly

JustUs4All said:


> I like Reinhart's in the Augusta area and prefer the one in Evans.


That is a great little place with good food and a good atmosphere. I've eaten there a few times. About as good as you're going to get without being at the beach.


----------



## Nicodemus

My favorite restaurant was Papa Joe`s Oyster Bar and Grill in Apalachicola. Their fried seafood platter was the best I`ve ever had. Fried grouper done just right. 

It never opened back up after Hurricane Michael.


----------



## Danuwoa

Crab Daddy’s at St Simon’s.  Get the prime rib.  It is fit to eat.


----------



## psedna

Boss Oyster Appalach, but didnt open back up after storm was pricy though.

Joe Mama's Pizza - very different and good!

Closed years ago, but best sliced bbq sandwich in world was Richardsons BBQ in Iron City Ga near DVille and Bainbridge - railroad train guys would stop their train to get sandwiches.  Dark brown sauce, sweet but a little kick.  REgular saturday place to eat on fall hunting weekends.

Blakely fried chicken is very good as someone mentioned.

Pond House near Lake Seminole pretty good -  never order dessert but home made blackberry cobbler with vanilla ice cream you cant pass up!!!

Benton Lees steakhouse, at least many years ago not sure about now.

Fatt Matts BBQ ribs, hurt yourself there.

H&H Soul Food Macon ga for brunch or lunch, geez 

The Rookery Macon ga best milkshakes and great burgers. Cool place to go.

I think I have a problem with liking food too much!


----------



## redeli

The Tree House in Vidalia is good.


----------



## dang

I enjoy J&Js BBQ shack in Franklin. Can’t say it’s the best bbq I’ve ever had, but it’s become something of a tradition to stop on the way back from West Point. Somethin about standin around a tailgate with good buddies eating bbq out of styrofoam from a little shack on the side of the road that does it for me. And warm Brunswick stew after a cold mornin in the woods does good for a man’s soul


----------



## Deerhead

The Original Rooster said:


> Forsyth has the best Dairy Queen I've ever been to. Locally owned, clean, and good onion rings!



Absolutely!  You are correct. Its always clean, top customer service and the manager/owner is on top of everything.  He made me a fan of DQ!  Always eat there when I drive by.


----------



## Danuwoa

Deerhead said:


> Absolutely!  You are correct. Its always clean, top customer service and the manager/owner is on top of everything.  He made me a fan of DQ!  Always eat there when I drive by.


The one in Sylvester is mighty fine too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

dang said:


> I enjoy J&Js BBQ shack in Franklin. Can’t say it’s the best bbq I’ve ever had, but it’s become something of a tradition to stop on the way back from West Point. Somethin about standin around a tailgate with good buddies eating bbq out of styrofoam from a little shack on the side of the road that does it for me. And warm Brunswick stew after a cold mornin in the woods does good for a man’s soul



I hunted Heard County from around 1992-2009 and ran through there headed to and from west point even before that. Always enjoyed BBQ sammages and stew on the tailgate or carrying a brown bag back to camp and I'm not even close to a BBQ fan. 

Good times and folks for sure.


----------



## little rascal

Favorite was Rio Vista and Pilgreens, they ain’t here no more! My favorite restaurant is my house! Unlimited Beer, good food. U can’t get what I make nowhere else, would cost u a fortune!


----------



## tr21

little rascal said:


> Favorite was Rio Vista and Pilgreens, they ain’t here no more! My favorite restaurant is my house! Unlimited Beer, good food. U can’t get what I make nowhere else, would cost u a fortune!



Pilgreens man that was long ago. do you remember a place called Johnny Reb's ? I cant remember exactly where it was think it was in the east point area


----------



## Big7

Morton's Steakhouse, Atlanta

Excellent ? ?

Poss' in Athens closed down.
That was our treat as a kid.


----------



## DannyW

little rascal said:


> Favorite was Rio Vista and Pilgreens, they ain’t here no more! My favorite restaurant is my house! Unlimited Beer, good food. U can’t get what I make nowhere else, would cost u a fortune!



Rio Vista??? You done brought back a memory of me trying to put them out of business by eating those catfish! The one I remember was on Memorial Drive. Or was it Lawrenceville Hwy?

Don't remember Pilgreens.


----------



## jrickman

As far as old memories, Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge sent me home too fat to button my pants many times.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Any of you remember Catfish Hollow in Senoia? Good place to kick back for a while too


----------



## hawkeye123

Thought Catfish Hollow was Sharpsburg? Used to love it Big Jim's wings in Senoia..dang sure remember Pilgreens original in East Point had a 2nd one in Morrow...had our sports awards dinner there when I went to Morrow High many decades ago lol

.


----------



## Jim Thompson

hawkeye123 said:


> Thought Catfish Hollow was Sharpsburg? Used to love it Big Jim's wings in Senoia..dang sure remember Pilgreens original in East Point had a 2nd one in Morrow...had our sports awards dinner there when I went to Morrow High many decades ago lol
> 
> .


You could very well be rght. I was thinking it was in Senoia but it's been 35 years since I've been there. I spent my 1st 18 years between griffin, Newnan, Lagrange and Peachtree city and dated a girl in Senoia or Fairburn back then. Used to go to Catfish Hollow as often as we could


----------



## jiminbogart

Best restaurant ever was Zee's Cafe' in Avondale Estates in the mid 80's. Best home cookin' I ever ate. They moved to a bigger spot on Memorial Drive and went under.

Love me some Old Hickory House. The Scott Boulevard location was my go to. The only one left is near Northlake Mall.

Taco Pronto on Memorial Drive had the best burritos I ever ate.

Murray's Subs on memorial had the best subs. Anyone remember their slogan?


----------



## B. White

Jim Thompson said:


> You could very well be rght. I was thinking it was in Senoia but it's been 35 years since I've been there. I spent my 1st 18 years between griffin, Newnan, Lagrange and Peachtree city and dated a girl in Senoia or Fairburn back then. Used to go to Catfish Hollow as often as we could



I think it was Tyrone, but I didn't hang out in that area very often.


----------



## hawkeye123

Loved Catfish Hollow..I lived right off McCollum-Sharpsburg for many years..technically Newnan address but Thomas Crossroads everyone calls Sharpsburg..used to have great gator tails & fried pickles


----------



## specialk

little rascal said:


> Favorite was Rio Vista and Pilgreens, they ain’t here no more! My favorite restaurant is my house! Unlimited Beer, good food. U can’t get what I make nowhere else, would cost u a fortune!



Use to be a waiter named "Footes" that was friends of my Dad and stepmom that worked there, incredible steaks.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tyrone! I dated a girlie there too!


----------



## Milkman

jrickman said:


> As far as old memories, Charlie Williams Pinecrest Lodge sent me home too fat to button my pants many times.



Hands down the best for fried seafood, bbq, country veggies. I don’t remember when they closed but I remember going there for my 40th birthday in 1995.


----------



## Milkman

Jim Thompson said:


> Tyrone! I dated a girlie there too!



JT. The topic is food not “wimmin” ?


----------



## specialk

hawkeye123 said:


> Loved Catfish Hollow..I lived right off McCollum-Sharpsburg for many years..technically Newnan address but Thomas Crossroads everyone calls Sharpsburg..used to have great gator tails & fried pickles View attachment 1166302



HEye is correct, it was in a building near Cardens glass in Tyronne that started as a menu based resturant then changed to buffet....then they moved to ThomaXRoads in a new building and back to a menu type place...had a man playing a guitar and singing on Wed nites....the original owners children took it over and it finally played out....last real catfish place around....


----------



## specialk

hawkeye123 said:


> Loved Catfish Hollow..I lived right off McCollum-Sharpsburg for many years..technically Newnan address but Thomas Crossroads everyone calls Sharpsburg..used to have great gator tails & fried pickles View attachment 1166302



Pickle plate!...i remember they would bring the table a plate of pickles, onions, and hush puppies before the meal and an unlimited bowl of cole slaw with the meal!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Milkman said:


> JT. The topic is food not “wimmin” ?



Man....wrong thread I guess ??


----------



## specialk

Any southsiders eat a a place off 85 at Palmetto named "Franks"....hole in the wall italian place that looks will fool ya'......they have a 2nd place in Fayetteville near the hospital.....


----------



## Jim Thompson

specialk said:


> HEye is correct, it was in a building near Cardens glass in Tyronne that started as a menu based resturant then changed to buffet....then they moved to ThomaXRoads in a new building and back to a menu type place...had a man playing a guitar and singing on Wed nites....the original owners children took it over and it finally played out....last real catfish place around....



It's pretty obvious that all I remember is that it was a fine fine catfish place in middle\west GA with no idea exactly what town it was in but that we ate there as often as we could afford to


----------



## little rascal

I remember ol"Footes! My dad used to get a kick out of him.


----------



## hawkeye123

specialk said:


> Any southsiders eat a a place off 85 at Palmetto named "Franks"....hole in the wall italian place that looks will fool ya'......they have a 2nd place in Fayetteville near the hospital.....


Franks is awesome like a Buckhead restaurant , the other one is on Crystal Lake, like you said off 54 near hospital fantastic Mediterranean food!


----------



## BassRaider

Brickhouse Restaurant in Folkston - always stopped there for breakfast.


----------



## Paymaster

Jim Thompson said:


> Any of you remember Catfish Hollow in Senoia? Good place to kick back for a while too


I once ate 6 big whole catfish there, along with sides. It's a record for me. One I'll never exceed. It was awesome eats!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Jim Thompson said:


> It's pretty obvious that all I remember is that it was a fine fine catfish place in middle\west GA with no idea exactly what town it was in but that we ate there as often as we could afford to


I don't recall what town it was in. My last visit was in the late 80s early 90s.


----------



## psedna

There are alot of folks north of Macon on here, never heard of many of these places but I have always traveled to Atlanta/Macon/Athens with work.

In SW Ga, Paces Fish Camp near lake Seminole was great for many years but went downhill and eventually closed.

Rays Mill Pond Nashville Ga is pretty good, they get their fish from commercial fisherman in Florida not farm raised in ponds.

A hole in the wall, but Nuthing Fancy (small block building, and you can see the ladies deep frying the catfish behiind the counter) below Albany near Leary, is unbelievable - My favorite catfish place now.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Back before I got allergic to catfish it was Rio Vista or Catfish Inn. Their fried chicken was good too.
Loved bbq at the Old South that was on Windy Hill Rd off 285. Best stew I ever put in my mouth and q was good and smoky. Best bbq ribs was Roasters on Lennox Rd.
Mary Macs in it's heyday was super good veggies.  All were Atlanta area. Pilgreens, Johnny Rebs, Seven Steers...man I remember them all.


----------



## tr21

anybody remember Valley steakhouse it was where 75 and 85 split by the airport on the hill ?


----------



## Oldstick

Is the place in Warm Springs, GA still kicking?  Haven't been there in a while, maybe once or twice since they moved to the building in downtown.


----------



## B. White

Oldstick said:


> Is the place in Warm Springs, GA still kicking?  Haven't been there in a while, maybe once or twice since they moved to the building in downtown.



Bulloch House?  Should be.  We are going to try it again this afternoon.


----------



## specialk

gadeerwoman said:


> Back before I got allergic to catfish it was Rio Vista or Catfish Inn. Their fried chicken was good too.
> Loved bbq at the Old South that was on Windy Hill Rd off 285. Best stew I ever put in my mouth and q was good and smoky. Best bbq ribs was Roasters on Lennox Rd.
> Mary Macs in it's heyday was super good veggies.  All were Atlanta area. Pilgreens, Johnny Rebs, Seven Steers...man I remember them all.



mary mac's is where i have to take my mom everytime she comes to atlanta to visit....they made the mistake of giving her the free sample of pot liquor her first time there....lol...


----------



## specialk

antharper said:


> We don’t eat out much now days but me and my wife enjoy Tim’s Lighthouse in Milner Ga . Country and seafood buffet



you ever eat at the Country kitchen outside barnesville?


----------



## specialk

anybody remember Jillys Ribs?.....they had great ribs but they had these onion rings that were thin battered and deep fried in a rectangular basket that flipped over and dumped out into a loaf on a plate.  you would have tp pick/pull the rings out the loaf to eat.....


https://www.tampabay.com/archive/1992/02/02/at-two-georgia-rib-joints-the-boss-is-uncle-sam/


----------



## specialk

how about boston sea party on roswell rd?.....all time best seafood buffet ever.....


----------



## DannyW

Mary Mac's is where I take people from out of town when they say "I want to go to a southern restaurant". It's also the only place where I will eat collard greens.

Just so darn hard to navigate downtown Atlanta these days.


----------



## jrickman

If it were not for the parking nightmare, we'd probably drive down to eat at Mary Mac's about once a month.


----------



## Mauser

Catfish Carrol’s in Newton, it’s been closed probably 20 years though. Tiners fish house in Blakely can’t be beat on fried catfish,mullet,and shrimp don’t go expecting fine dining,its in a old single wide trailer. The Log cabin in Hilton is one of our favorites,just be there 30 min before they open at 6


----------



## Buck70

When I hunted in Dodge County, I used to stop at the Catfish House in Douglas. Their seafood platter was very good. I also would stop at the Country Cabin outside of Pearson. They had very good steaks. That place burned and re-opened in town. Nowhere near the same now.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

I know this is Georgia but if you are ever around Estill, SC you need to go to Lester’s BBQ....looking forward to putting out cameras then hitting Lester’s for lunch with my kids tomorrow.  Sap is finally rising...


----------



## dirtnap

Danuwoa said:


> Crab Daddy’s at St Simon’s.  Get the prime rib.  It is fit to eat.


Saw your post and took you up on it today. Very good and their bread pudding may be one of the top 10 best things I’ve ever ate


----------



## Danuwoa

dirtnap said:


> Saw your post and took you up on it today. Very good and their bread pudding may be one of the top 10 best things I’ve ever ate


It’s good but it tickled me that rich folks had to rename a butter roll “bread pudding.”?. Glad you liked it.?


----------



## Oldstick

Buck70 said:


> When I hunted in Dodge County, I used to stop at the Catfish House in Douglas. Their seafood platter was very good. I also would stop at the Country Cabin outside of Pearson. They had very good steaks. That place burned and re-opened in town. Nowhere near the same now.



Agree on both those places. Even if you might be one of them cursed Florida hunters passing through Douglas to get to Dodge Co.


----------



## Jdmb123

Sugo, John’s creek


----------



## Hickory Nut

Pearly's in Albany for breakfast. None better.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hickory Nut said:


> Pearly's in Albany for breakfast. None better.




That`s for sure. They have a good dinner too.


----------



## psedna

Jillys Ribs were the first really good bbq ribs that I ever had, used to stay next door used to be the French Quarters hotel with work - now Doubletree.

A little too fancy, but really good italian place in shopping centert down the road - Inbside did not feel like a shopping center. Scalini's.

You are absolutely right, I hunt edge of miller and early county - Found the Blakely Ga catfish place last year!  Also Blakely fried chicken a few years ago!!!  Been to HIlton once just a little too far...  POwer Line used to be really good, up and down over years but is now closed - liked to sit on bar side, sometimes had music and a good crowd...  Esp when I was younger (ha)....


----------



## specialk

psedna said:


> Jillys Ribs were the first really good bbq ribs that I ever had, used to stay next door used to be the French Quarters hotel with work - now Doubletree.
> 
> A little too fancy, but really good italian place in shopping centert down the road - Inbside did not feel like a shopping center. Scalini's.
> 
> You are absolutely right, I hunt edge of miller and early county - Found the Blakely Ga catfish place last year!  Also Blakely fried chicken a few years ago!!!  Been to HIlton once just a little too far...  POwer Line used to be really good, up and down over years but is now closed - liked to sit on bar side, sometimes had music and a good crowd...  Esp when I was younger (ha)....



Provinos closed down in douglasville a few yrs ago, now scalinis is the go to italian spot.....great food...


----------



## tmiller

Best Steak in Atlanta - Hal's
Best Mexican - Nuevo Laredo
Best Italian - Dominics in Lawrenceville
Best Food Period East of Atlanta Silver Moon @ Lake Oconee
Best Diner/Breakfast - OK Cafe


----------



## Greenhead

On the Hankook Taqueria kick right now. Tuesdays and Thursday’s are Buffalo Chicken Taco days. A favorite of Guy Fieri and Alton Brown.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Our office dept used to take all the 'yankee' folks we would hire to Mary Macs their first week on the job.  Glad to see some MM lovers on here. The Lupos were some fine folks. Love me that pot likka too.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

lilburnjoe said:


> Smith House in Dahlonega has great country food on the high end. The Wagonwheel too for the budget minded. It's been years since I've eaten there, but it was good food.
> 
> Stingray's on Tybee for awesome fresh seafood.
> 
> Where There's Smoke BBQ in Mansfield. Best Brunswick stew I've eaten.




I recently heard the Wagonwheel closed down.  His wife passed away.  It was the best all you can eat catfish!


----------



## antharper

specialk said:


> you ever eat at the Country kitchen outside barnesville?


Have not , I’m about a hour from Barnsville and just went to Tim’s lighthouse on a recommendation from a co worker . Been back a couple times since


----------



## antharper

Buck70 said:


> When I hunted in Dodge County, I used to stop at the Catfish House in Douglas. Their seafood platter was very good. I also would stop at the Country Cabin outside of Pearson. They had very good steaks. That place burned and re-opened in town. Nowhere near the same now.


I’m originally from Coffee co and the catfish house has been in business for as long as I can remember . That speaks for itself , very good ?


----------



## specialk

antharper said:


> Have not , I’m about a hour from Barnsville and just went to Tim’s lighthouse on a recommendation from a co worker . Been back a couple times since



It you like tims you'll like this place....great steaks and seafood....off 36 going toward The Rock about5 miles from Barns.

The Country Kitchen
485 Country Kitchen Rd, Barnesville, GA 30204


----------



## B. White

specialk said:


> It you like tims you'll like this place....great steaks and seafood....off 36 going toward The Rock about5 miles from Barns.
> 
> The Country Kitchen
> 485 Country Kitchen Rd, Barnesville, GA 30204



I haven't been in a while, but they had good frog's legs a couple of years ago.  I was looking at going back on Sunday, but they didn't have the seafood bar that day.  I was hoping their days were different than Tim's.

I like them both ok, but I have been spoiled to what panhandle seafood was in the 70s and my bar is too high in my mind.  We will try and make it back this month, but I have a hard time getting motivated to go somewhere and eat too much and be miserable the rest of the evening. 

If you pass through Thomaston try the Peachtree Cafe.  It is a southern buffet with catfish on Wed.  I've been 4-5 times and haven't had anything bad yet.


----------



## B. White

Pre-covid if I ever had a rare reason to be in the Sandy Springs area, I would make sure we went to Nori Nori for the lunch buffet.  Chinese and Japanese food on the buffet with steak, chicken, etc. on the grill.  Large bar of all kinds of sushi.  

What I like to see....Asian staff, probably 20 plus, lined up at the buffet and at the sushi bar at closing time.  They liked it as much as me and it gave me confidence it was good and safe, which is a big factor for us.  I like to eat at home where I know it is safe.


----------



## Havana Dude

O’Neal’s in Thomasville. Country cooking buffet. Best fried chicken around, great veggies as well.


----------



## breathe in

pho dai loi #1 is probably my favorite. (Vietnamese)
probably eat at Jalisco more than any other cause i'm usually working close by. good food and scenery. (Mex)
B&J's in Darien before the china virus mess. (Seafood)

Whole Foods for lunch, and for the scenery. nothing like eating your lunch out front watching Buckhead Bettie's stroll in and out.

garden patch - meh 4-5
Peachtree cafe - ok 6-7

need to hit up:

nori nori
tim's lighthouse
catfish house


----------



## redeli

Eating at The Catfish House Friday evening


----------



## Oldstick

Havana Dude said:


> O’Neal’s in Thomasville. Country cooking buffet. Best fried chicken around, great veggies as well.



+1 on O'Neal's.  Been there several times when my parents used to live in that area.


----------



## GDAWG84

psedna said:


> Jillys Ribs were the first really good bbq ribs that I ever had, used to stay next door used to be the French Quarters hotel with work - now Doubletree.
> 
> A little too fancy, but really good italian place in shopping centert down the road - Inbside did not feel like a shopping center. Scalini's.
> 
> You are absolutely right, I hunt edge of miller and early county - Found the Blakely Ga catfish place last year!  Also Blakely fried chicken a few years ago!!!  Been to HIlton once just a little too far...  POwer Line used to be really good, up and down over years but is now closed - liked to sit on bar side, sometimes had music and a good crowd...  Esp when I was younger (ha)....


The Power Line had an awesome lunch Buffett. Hurricane Michael tore it up pretty good. I ate there a couple times after they reopened but it was never the same.


----------



## Milkman

I sure wish some of y’all would say what city these places are in.


----------



## GDAWG84

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, it is!! And the old black Lady behind the counter. Ya`ll leave her alone, she likes me better than she does ya`ll. Calls me jawja powa. I was eatin` dinner there one day, and mentioned how good I liked turnips and cornbread.  She came around the counter a few minutes later with a big ol bowl and set it down beside my plate. She had put a big piece of cornbread in the bowl, and then filled it slam full of turnips and potlikker.
> 
> I don`t care if I just stop in there for a cokoler, I make sure to go back there and say howdy to her.


Her name was Ms Janice and if she liked you, you were golden. But if she didn’t….. she used to hook me up with extra meat and cornbread. It was too bad when she had her heart attack and had to quit working. But Al is still up there and the food is good as ever. Just don’t ever watch them make the grits first thing in the morning….


----------

